# Anna's and Boots kids(Need Color help :) )



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sugar annoying her brother:

















Blue: Could anyone help me out with what his color is? 

















Anna's Second boy: Still need some help on a name for him. Also what do I write down for his color too?








Trying to get Spice's affections:









Spice:She kept moving so I didn't get any good pictures of her. She is either jumping around like crazy or trying to get in my lap. So I got a ton of close up nose shots! 

















Both Spice and Sugar are staying but the boys are for sale.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*



Blue looks to be a fawn color with extensive white overlay.

Not sure about the other boy. He is so darn cute


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*

Thanks!

This picture isn't good but shows the black down his eyes better:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*

AWW! They're all so cute! You can send Spice and Blue my way. :wink: I can dream. :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*



Crissa said:


> AWW! They're all so cute! You can send Spice and Blue my way. :wink: I can dream. :roll:


If you were closer! :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*

But Blue's so _PRETTY_!!! :tears: :help:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*

lol I know! He is growing on me, but I can't keep another buck.  He loves to crawl in my lap when Spice isn't looking. Otherwise she will try and kick him out. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*

Orion's the same way! Except Heidi gets really jealous, but she's too big. lol First time she saw Orion climb in my lap and then he shot off after his mom, she tried to step in my lap so I shoved her off and she gave me the most incredulous look! Like "But you let HIM do it!" Poor girl. :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*

Colorful little cuties!! I know how hard it is to let them go, especially when they are as sweet and cute as they already are!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*

They are so pretty!! To bad you can't put 'udderly cute' in the color box on registration papers


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*

Well I sold both boys already! Sad but good.

Still need help on what color Blue is.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*

Blue is Stolen - LOL! And NOT hidden at my house! :shrug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*



RunAround said:


> Well I sold both boys already! Sad but good.
> 
> Still need help on what color Blue is.


 :tears: :mecry:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*

Sorry! I'm doing the same right now! :tears:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*

I'm just glad you're not selling Spice, now THAT would be torture for me! :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna's and Boots kids(Lots of pictures!)*

Oh no! Spice is staying! I am in love with her.  She is really sweet.. but such a trouble maker too!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

awwww, they are adorable!!! I love Spice.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Blue is a Blue-eyed gold and white pinto.

Anna's second boy is a roaned broken buckskin. I would register him as that but you could also call him a tri-color roaned buckskin or roaned buckskin and white pinto.

Spice is a chocolate buckskin with minimum random white and belt, star and frosting.

Beautiful babies!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks! I am still trying to figure these colors out.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes colors can be very tricky. I tell the base color by body markings. Then see if the black parts of the pattern are affected by chocolate. White spotting is like a wild-card. It can affect any part of the body any way. There are special white markings like star, frosting, belt etc. But actual white spotting is random. So white spotting can so easily cover up nearly the whole goat. Underneath the white though is the pattern. I just love color and color genetics. Figuring out what might be coming in my next kiddings.


----------

